# Things to teach puppy?



## Codythecockapoo (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi , 
What are some of the most fun things you've trained your dog to do? (ones which they enjoy) 

I want to start training my 7 month pup to do some fun tricks, but ones that won't be too hard for him and that we can both enjoy doing ! 

What do you recommend? 

Thanks


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

We haven't done tons of tricks with Dexter yet, but more practical bits and pieces with him  He knows sit, stay, drop, leave it, lie down, paw, high five & touch target.

We've trained him to use doorbells to let us know when he needs to go out to toilet, which has helped a HUGE bunch with house training. I think next we're going to work on him tidying his toys back into a basket. He already places them all into a pile for some reason in the living room, so we're going to use that to our advantage & try 'tidy up' hehe.

I think we'll also try teaching him to bark on command, as i've read it's really great to also teach them to be quiet on command. Bailey, our older dog is particularly bad with persistently barking at the door, so I'm determined for Dexter to not pick up on the same.

Bailey, our older Cockapoo, knows sit, stay, paw, high five, jump, twist, turn around, lie down, roll over, and play dead. We also have him doing 'stick em up!', then we go 'bang' & he dies!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus loves prey type games like fetch, hide and go seek and bubble popping. He'll do the classic tricks too but he always gives this eye roll like we are humiliating him.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Definitely teach hide and seek with you a toy or a dummy. Dummy work in general is really fun and tiring for a dog.


----------

